# Portraits Unlimited



## Lara (Nov 8, 2019)

"Most people think a *portrait* is a photograph of a person that only depicts them from head to shoulders. But a *portrait* can also be of your cat or your brother's feet on a skateboard. It should say something about the person you are photographing or the person you are creating with the camera." ~The Met Museum

Bob Dylan


----------



## Lara (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Nov 9, 2019)

Selfie


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Gemma (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Nov 9, 2019)

Lara said:


> Selfie
> View attachment 80661


*There's a queue here now to do some ravishing....
"Oi, buster, get to the back, I've been 'ere since midnight."....*


----------



## Lara (Nov 9, 2019)

Bolivia Artist self portrait...


----------



## Lara (Nov 9, 2019)

Creative Portrait Photography


----------



## Lara (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Nov 23, 2019)

Julian Assange


----------



## Lara (Nov 23, 2019)

Psychedelic Technicolor


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 24, 2019)

Lara said:


> View attachment 80711


*Smashing outfit if you don't want to be seen, Lara..... *☺


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 24, 2019)

Lara said:


> Julian Assange
> 
> View attachment 82409


*"Hmmmm.......who are you looking @ ?* ☺


----------



## Lara (Nov 24, 2019)

post#12 is looking @ Johnny Depp
ha, post#13 is looking @ Julian Assange, founder of Wikileaks


----------



## Lara (Nov 24, 2019)

I don't know who this portrait is but it's beautiful asian art.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)




----------

